# air rifles



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

any interest??!% pro's & con's? thanks


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I got my start as many with a daisy single pump no pigeon was safe around my house.I still use my air gun to keep in eye to site shape.These new air rifles are quite powefull and accurate.Great to shoot in basement to keep WIFE OUT! LOL.


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Pros- I like them to teach people accuracy and to keep me in toon.

Con- They have no recoil, so when you give them something bigger it freaks them out.


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

I like mine for varmint and smaller game like squirrels. Fun to plink with, accurate, and plenty of cheap ammo to shoot makes my air rifle one of my favorite to shoot.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i just picked up a ruger air hawk 1000fps. that baby can drive nails. only thing is it about 3'x louder than my 760 crossman.


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

i borrowed my best friend's pellet gun, with the hopes of doing away with a bean eating woodchuck. after about 10-15 shots, it quit working. it's been sitting for many years and i'm hoping it's just the piston seal. the only place i found on line to have it repaired was Pyramyd Air in Warrensville Heights. is anybody familiar with this place? thanks for the replies.


----------



## Saws21 (Jul 1, 2008)

I would think pyramid air would be a great place to get it fixed. They know their stuff about airguns and sell alot of high dollar 10meter target air rifles.


----------

